# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Kitchen walls faux tile sheets

## Marygold

Hello everyone,
anyone seen this before? It is faux tile sheeting in a kitchen of a 1960s house.
I do not think it is asbestos and I k ow the only way to know is get it tested, but thought I would ask you smart people if you have seen it before and your thoughts?
cheers

----------


## droog

> Hello everyone,
> anyone seen this before? It is faux tile sheeting in a kitchen of a 1960s house.
> I do not think it is asbestos and I k ow the only way to know is get it tested, but thought I would ask you smart people if you have seen it before and your thoughts?
> cheers

  That era and that type of product I would highly suspect asbestos.
Why do you not think it is asbestos ? 
And what relationship does photo 1 have to the sheeting in photo’s 2 and 3 ? 
Edit:
Photo 1 looks like horse hair plaster, if that is the edge of the patterned sheet.

----------


## Marygold

> That era and that type of product I would highly suspect asbestos.
> Why do you not think it is asbestos ? 
> And what relationship does photo 1 have to the sheeting in photos 2 and 3 ?

  Photo 2 and 3 are what is looks like from the front. Photo 1 is a cut version. That was done to hang a cupboard on the wall,
It seems to be plaster material. We are sending a sample off for testing. Was wondering if someone had seen the faux sheets before.

----------


## Marygold

Yes. That is the edge of the patterned sheet. It looks like the kitchen may have been adjusted after the original build..so not idea when that was done. Horsehair was my guess from the looks of it.

----------


## Marygold

Yes, photo 1 is the edge of the patterned sheet that someone has cut into to hang a cupboard. The kitchen walls may have been done much later than the original house. I thought that looked like horsehair plaster. Was wondering if anyone had seen the sheets before.

----------

